# I have been a lurker for years.



## ButtersGuide (Oct 27, 2021)

Me Too...Lurking and Learning. 
Live in WPB 
Tell me about what you fish in Alabama. We'll get to that 20 count in no time.


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

Alabama here as well, with a Towee. What part of the coast do you fish?


----------



## ButtersGuide (Oct 27, 2021)

spc7669 said:


> Alabama here as well, with a Towee. What part of the coast do you fish?


----------



## ButtersGuide (Oct 27, 2021)

Just the East coast....grew up in WPB . Run a 24'5 Pursuit for nearly 20 years


----------



## ButtersGuide (Oct 27, 2021)

My main fishing interest are Beach & Intercoastal. eBike is my main fishing machine these days.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Thats why i was telling guys selling boats it was a good idea to list a number for text if nothing else then non members could communicate with the owners of items 👍also the area code gives you an idea of the location of said item 😎 and yes its mandatory to list contact info on boat sales but items like this flyrod apparently not...which only hurts their chances of selling ,i know this first hand as i was a lurker for many years myself and missed several opportunities.....


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Did anyone ever buy that river hawk boat company? I remember someone posting up an add trying to sell the business.


----------



## bamaflyfish1 (Mar 25, 2018)

i Usually fish the “Forgotten Coast” St. Joe Bay. 
Around home I fish for for bass on the fly and crappie for the pan.


I am not sure whether or not Bob Sellsmanberger (spelling??) sold the Riverhawk Boat Company. I have enjoyed mine for mostly solo fishing.


----------



## tankar (Nov 15, 2021)

spc7669 said:


> Alabama here as well, with a Towee. What part of the coast do you fish?


Spc,
I’m in B’ham and thinking of buying a Towee. How do you like yours? Where do you fish it?


----------



## TX_Skiff (Nov 15, 2021)

I have a Towee for sale. Was just about to post on here. Shoot me a message if interested...

Full salt package, rowing frame, oars, trolling motor, 30/20 Merc Jet, etc.


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

tankar said:


> Spc,
> I’m in B’ham and thinking of buying a Towee. How do you like yours? Where do you fish it?


It’s very capable within its limits. I fish it literally everywhere I can drive to. This year it’s been to:
Weiss Lake, AL
Lake Martin, AL
Lewis Smith Lake, AL
Neely Henry Lake, AL
Carter’s Lake, GA
Melton Hill Lake, TN
Bokeelia, FL
Steinhatchee, FL
Mexico Beach, FL 
Cape San Blas, FL
St. Marks, FL
I replace trailer tires a lot.


----------



## Andrew M. (Mar 31, 2020)

TX_Skiff said:


> I have a Towee for sale. Was just about to post on here. Shoot me a message if interested...
> 
> Full salt package, rowing frame, oars, trolling motor, 30/20 Merc Jet, etc.


Is your Towee still for sale? If so, do you have a link for the listing? Thank you.


----------

